# Buenos Aires



## LoxFox

Bienvenidos a el foro Uberpeople.net. Este es su foro para que se conoscan, hacer preguntas, quejarse (con moderacion), y plantar sus ideas y sugerencias.

Bienvenidos!!

*Welcome to the uberpeople.netforum. This is your forum to know each other, ask questions, complain (in moderation), express your ideas and suggestions.

Welcome!!*


----------



## Ein Ubermensch

Looking forward to connect with local, fellow Uber drivers.

Buscando un foro de choferes de Uber en Buenos Aires.


----------



## CH!

Hola pudiste encontrar al Foro/comunidad de choferes?
me parece muy raro que no exista ninguna o que sea tan dificil de encontrar.


----------



## Ein Ubermensch

Sí, conocí por separado a dos choferes que me contaron que están en un grupo de WhatsApp pero no me agregaron.

No sé si me consideraron "nuevo," y buscan evitar que aumente su competencia. O si me creyeron "diferente por algo," y entonces no sería un grupo de choferes sino algo más específico (probablemente de peones o de connacionales).


----------



## CH!

una vez conoci una chica Exchofer... tenia un grupo de whasstapp. la piba ya no manejaba mas pero se quedo en el grupo porque se habian hecho amigos.
sera que no hay grupos porque la gente no quiere quedar "escrachada"?

tambien me gustaria algun lugar donde subir sugerencias... que tengo muchas.


----------



## Ein Ubermensch

El grupo que imagino serviría eventualmente para auxiliarse en la calle.

Tal vez puedas postear tus sugerencias en este website.


----------



## Ein Ubermensch

Algún chofer colega tiene opinión sobre las nuevas condiciones del contrato en Buenos Aires?


----------



## maritooooo

CH! said:


> una vez conoci una chica Exchofer... tenia un grupo de whasstapp. la piba ya no manejaba mas pero se quedo en el grupo porque se habian hecho amigos.
> sera que no hay grupos porque la gente no quiere quedar "escrachada"?
> 
> tambien me gustaria algun lugar donde subir sugerencias... que tengo muchas.


Hola
yo tambien busco un foro, no hy?


----------

